# Last Trip of the year: Chassahowitzka, Florida



## FlyWrecker (Apr 6, 2012)

Guides weekend off…had a trip cancel on me for Saturday because of the cold front. I decided to take advantage of the open day and fish with my friend Captain Randy Cribbs in Chassahowitzka because he was open, and the area is protected from the wind. 

He lives part-time in the last cabin out on John’s Island…no roads, no tv, no radio, electric comes from a gas generator, water comes from rain collected off the roof, and then there’s the outhouse…

We fished the first evening about a mile from the cabin. The fish started to bit at the second stop. We managed 10 trout, and 7 reds before the sun went down.

That night the winds increased to 25 knots, and the temp dropped to 39 degrees. That pushed the water out of the marsh, so we decided to work on the cabin, and scout the area, instead of fishing. 

Here are some photos to prove it…






































































































www.tampabaysightfishing.com


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Cool pics, nice flags in that photo.

Nice trout too...I thought we had that market cornered here on the east coast. Guess not


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Amazing shots Tom!


----------



## FlyWrecker (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for the props...

Trout are on fire Everywhere! I was back out yesterday in St. Joseph's Sound right before the storm blew through. Caught 5 trout over 20 inches in 30 minutes...found several schools of reds, few tailing, but they were very spooky today, no players.


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for the report and great pics, I love Chass


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

What kind of camera and filtering program are you using?


----------



## FlyWrecker (Apr 6, 2012)

> What kind of camera and filtering program are you using?



Nothing special, old Canon 30D, EFS 17-85...post processing in Photoshop


----------

